# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کیا دانشگاه اطلاعات بهشون زنگ زده و تهران میان؟

## shadi7241

کیا دانشگاه اطلاعات بهشون زنگ زده و تهران میان؟

----------


## shadi7241

????????

----------


## shadi7241

???????

----------


## MOHMAD

من زنگ زد ولی نمیام

----------


## laleh74

حیف به من زنگ نزد :Yahoo (31):

----------


## MOHMAD

ترجیح میدم یک بار دیگه کنکور بدم

----------


## shadi7241

????????دیگه هیشکی نییییییییییییی؟>

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

کی صبت نام کرده بودین مگه؟

----------

